# body filler questions



## woolsey10 (Oct 18, 2011)

so i have a rust hole that i need to replace but i don't have a welder nor do i know someone who does. so i talked to the guy at the auto parts store and he recommend i get a metal mesh patch made by bondo. so i did that on the one hole, but after grinding around some rust spots on my trunk i noticed some holes that are not all the way through the trunk, but they are exposing the foam underneath the metal. i found a product called all metal which is basically like bondo but made with alluminum rather than fiberglass. would all metal be a good way to repair the holes on my trunk that are exposing foam? any help is appreciated.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

"Exposing Foam" I don't know what this means. 

Your trunk pan is a single layer of sheet metal. It has stamped sections to increase strength, but it's single layer. If it's rusted through, it's rusted through. Unfortunately, anything less than new metal (entire pan is best) is just a patch to get you by while you can either afford to have someone replace the sheet metal, or acquire the tools and skills to do it yourself.


----------



## woolsey10 (Oct 18, 2011)

it is not the trunk pan. it is the trunk lid. underneath the metal that has rusted through there is a foam type material. if that is not supposed to be there then i don't know how it got there. i know the guy i bought the car from sprayed some foam on the roof inside of the car in between the gaps, but i don't get how he or someone else would have put foam in between metal. i'm just looking for an easy yet effective way to patch holes. if anyone has any suggestions.


----------



## orelog (Dec 21, 2011)

I am currently using the all-metal on my restoration and have been very pleased with the results. However, I have only used it on bare metal that I sandblasted.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

sounds like he sprayed some expanding foam in the weep holes to back up some repairs, like chuck said anything beside welding new metal in is a stopgap repair and you will not want to put a several thousand dollars worth of paint over it.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

woolsey10 said:


> it is not the trunk pan. it is the trunk lid. underneath the metal that has rusted through there is a foam type material. if that is not supposed to be there then i don't know how it got there. i know the guy i bought the car from sprayed some foam on the roof inside of the car in between the gaps, but i don't get how he or someone else would have put foam in between metal. i'm just looking for an easy yet effective way to patch holes. if anyone has any suggestions.


Are you referring to the structural adhesive that bonds the inner panel to the outer skin? It looks like a large bead of sealant and it is only applied in a few areas.

If it's really "foam", it is a previous repair...and not a good one.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

woolsey10 said:


> it is not the trunk pan. it is the trunk lid. underneath the metal that has rusted through there is a foam type material. if that is not supposed to be there then i don't know how it got there. i know the guy i bought the car from sprayed some foam on the roof inside of the car in between the gaps, but i don't get how he or someone else would have put foam in between metal. i'm just looking for an easy yet effective way to patch holes. if anyone has any suggestions.


Ahhh, Gotcha! Sorry for not understanding. The good thing is that you can unbolt the trunk lid and replace it. If it were mine, I'd be inclined to do that. The bad news with rust is that what you can see is typically a small portion of what's actually going on under the paint. You'll know more as you strip the paint back to see what you've got.


----------



## woolsey10 (Oct 18, 2011)

thanks everyone. the guy i bought the car from had no idea what he was doing, the more i work on it the more stupid things i find that he did. i'm very glad i bought it when i did though, i feel like i'm saving it's life from a lunatic. the guy at the auto parts store told me about a local welder that works on derby cars and he said if i talked to him he'd probably do some welding for me. so i'm going to see if i can get him to weld some new metal on my trunk lid. also some holes on my front fender. i was looking for an easier remedy but i'm starting to think i shouldn't do it any other way. thanks everybody.


----------



## woolsey10 (Oct 18, 2011)

chuckha62 said:


> Ahhh, Gotcha! Sorry for not understanding. The good thing is that you can unbolt the trunk lid and replace it. If it were mine, I'd be inclined to do that. The bad news with rust is that what you can see is typically a small portion of what's actually going on under the paint. You'll know more as you strip the paint back to see what you've got.


the problem i have with replacing the whole piece is i can't find any in good shape in any junk yards around and to buy a reproduction is very expensive. i think i'll just cut and replace the bad metal.


----------



## orelog (Dec 21, 2011)

I don't know if this is the proper forum for this, but I do have a nice '65 trunk lid for $229.


----------

